# This sucks!!



## Andy (May 27, 2012)

Pahahaha:roflun intended...:facepalm:


----------



## Microsuck (May 27, 2012)

LOL.  How does she not notice that?  I don't understand people sometimes!


----------



## Andy (May 27, 2012)

LOL Yes, unfortunately I could see myself doing that! Spaced out and thinking about something else, while simultaneously thinking how horrible the suction on the vacuum was.  

I give her kudos for not even looking to see if anyone was watching. LOL I would have been scouting out the store to make sure no one saw, or else I would have just continued on like I meant to do it, then if someone said anything or laughed I would point at a spot in the store and tell them they were on candid camera.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 27, 2012)

oh, I would totally do that. LOL.


----------

